# Update on Salt Water Tank



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Today is Day 5 for my 20L salt water tank. I got a new light and some more live rock. I had to get some pH buffer because the pH was too low. We also got some fresh water to top off the tank. The water from our tank was tested and its going through its cycle. Ammonia levels are around 1. 

Size: 20L
Temp: 77
Filter: Millennium 3000
Light: Nova Extreme 36" 78w T5 High Output
LR: 9.6lbs
Substrate: Live sand
Inhabitants: Hermits and 2 Snails


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Also, should I do a water change? If so, when should I do it?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Looks good so far. Just get a few more lbs of LR.

As for the WC's, I would do one or two every 3-7 days during the cycle.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

I did a water change yesterday. A 10% water change. Is that enough? I'm going to have my water checked again on Tuesday just to keep track of the cycle. I know its very early on in the cycle (the tank has been up and running for 9 days now) but when should I expect the cycle to be over if the ammonia is around 1 right now?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

I usually say 4 weeks at the minimum for a cycle to be done. Often, it takes longer. Ammonia spikes, dies down turn into 'trites, 'trites spike, die down and turn into 'trates, 'trates go under 10ppm for FOWLR, and no 'trates for reef.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Since I'm doing a reef, then I'll need to keep nitrates down to 0, right. How do I do that? I know water changes help with keeping nitrates down but how do you get rid of them all?


----------



## seba (Dec 17, 2007)

refugium (with macro algea)will help bring you nitrates low, usually it is kept in the sump (below your tank), but can also be used as a hang on the back of the aquarium.

maybe it is the picture but your tank looks like it is a lot more then 20L. I would say it is at least 60 GAL.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

There are three main ways to build a fuge; In-sump, In-Tank, or convert your filter. In-Sump's are the easiest, but most people don't like building sumps. Another is a built-in, which is what I am doing for my 10G. I will show you some pics of that. The last is converting a filter into a fuge. Most people use Aquaclear110's to convert. They add almost a gallno of water, and if you search "DIY Aquaclear Fuge" on google, you should find some good links for that. If you dont want to spend $70, then the Aquaclear 70 (I think it is 70) goes for around $40. Since your tank is running, I think you should do teh filter-method.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Definatly not a 60g. It is 30" long and not very deep. Thanks for the information, Cody. 

I've been out of the house all day and I must say, when things happen in this tank, they happen fast! I turned the lights on this morning and it was normal, just like all the other days. I came home and looked in the tank and BOOM! I have algae on the side of the tank and green algae growing on the live rock. And there is algae growing on the live sand. I'll take some pictures tomorrow and upload them but holy cow. 

Is the algae a good sign? I'm taking water in on tuesday to get tested to see how the cycle is coming along. Wednesday will be 2 weeks.


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

Algea basically means your tank is cycling properly. Algea blooms are very common in the midst of cycling.

But, its not really a good thing. You will want to get it away. Pictures will help us to identify what it is. What color is it?


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

The algae on the sand is very light, hardly visable and a brownish in color. The algae on the live rock is green. Bright green. I can have pictures up tomorrow morning since I left my camera in the car.


----------



## MattD (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds like your standard diatom bloom, which is good news. Keep it up.


----------



## Twitch (Jan 17, 2008)

Camera died, but I'll try and get pics up tomorrow. The bloom is all over the back of the tank. I got one of those magnetic glass cleaners and I have a little starfish moving along the glass. I got some empty shells from the LFS and one of them had a small little starfish thingy hiding in it. Its about the size of a dime and its been cruisin along. Quick little sucker. The hermits are swarming the rock. I guess they like the algae bloom.


----------

